

Show HN: Greenscreen, open source digital signage with Chromecast - ehzhang
http://greenscreen.io

======
NaNaN
The "takeover" button is evil. Please lower the volume for my fragile heart.

------
atmosx
I'm currently have 3 screenly[1] installations on RPis and works nice. Doesn't
support channels though, which is a major drawback for DS but other than that
works fine and it's open-source.

[1] [http://www.screenlyapp.com/](http://www.screenlyapp.com/)

~~~
hendry
Can't you set screenly to a Webpage that just forced to update with new
content, i.e. a different channel?!

~~~
atmosx
Screenly uses a lightweight web browser (can't remember the name) that doesn't
support javascript and I think doesn't support flash either (not sure though).

So I'm out of ideas on how to create something that resembles channels.

I'd like to have a channel to display pharmacy overnights. Now I'm just using
a sinatra application to display dynamically generated static HTML page[1].
But that's about it.

[1] [http://piseli.net/overnights/drama](http://piseli.net/overnights/drama)

------
alloyed
This looks great, but it's a shame that the chromecast itself is hostile to
personal testing or use. If I didn't have to go through at least 4 bullet
points just to get my chromecast listed on a central registry I'd be much more
willing to try this out.

------
deckiedan
Interesting way to put content on screens. What's the performance like on
chromecast?

I wrote a web based digital signage system (
[http://www.streetsign.org.uk](http://www.streetsign.org.uk) ) which we've
used at a few conferences, and now at a couple offices around the world. The
display-clients can be any web capable computer, but we're mainly using
raspberry pis. They really don't have great performance, in terms of smooth
transitions & scrolling text, etc. Even with the experimental collabora
browser. But they're cheap.

I'd wondered about using chromecasts as clients, but wasn't sure if the built-
in chrome would be up for it, and what performance would be like...

------
bengali3
Note: beware the speaker volume for the 'takeover' button.

I've had an idea for a brick and mortar advertising network for small
businesses, but its difficult to track conversion for ads in the physical
world. Groupon, whats your angle?

~~~
tehwebguy
Probably that! They've already got a massive network of local businesses.

------
nebstrebor
Am aware of a high school that tried to use a Chromecast for digital signage
(not this particular software) on the same network as students (woops)...
needless to say the screen wasn't showing their digital signage for long!
After a prankster played a few "educational" videos for the whole cafeteria,
school admin panic ensued and that was the end of the Chromecast for signage
plan.

(This scenario wouldn't happen of course on a network where you have 100%
trust that no-one else is going to hit the Chromecast button on their browser
or phone...)

------
thinkingkong
Nitpick: doesnt work on Chrome on ios. Didnt test Safari, but its a pretty
good idea to check mobile views before a show hn. I cant even tell if its a
product page or the actual app.

------
TD-Linux
I'd hoped it was a custom firmware replacement for the Chromecast, rather than
an ugly hack on top of Google APIs.

I'd rather stick to the much more open solutions, like the Raspberry Pi, or
for more computationally intensive signage, a small Intel NUC or Shuttle PC
designed for signage.

------
dbarlett
Similar: [http://labs.cooperhewitt.org/2013/c-is-for-chromecast-
hackin...](http://labs.cooperhewitt.org/2013/c-is-for-chromecast-hacking-
digital-signage/)

------
gilnovi
Try NoviSign android based digital
signage[http://www.novisign.com/](http://www.novisign.com/)

------
Fogest
I prefer Visibull.tv ([http://visibull.tv/](http://visibull.tv/))

------
mmanfrin
Volume on the takeover link is _way_ too high.

------
gilnovi
Try NoviSign android based digital signage

------
samstave
Love it.

------
rodedwards
I see someone watches "How I Met your Mother"

